# has anyone heard of



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of a guy named Brian (Buzz) Smith?
He used to teach a system called Maharla(sp) kun tao, in Northern Michigan at NCMC (college).

Has anyone heard this name before?


----------



## pesilat (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah. I'm familiar with him. He teaches "Maharlika Kuntao" 

I've never met him in person, but I've known him online for several years. I can't say how good he is but, based on his posts on various forums, he does have some good knowledge and seems like a decent guy.

Mike


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

Excellent Mike,
Could you forward me info via pm/email as to his email, or discussion boards he has been on.
I would be very interested in looking him  up as I haven't seen him since about 1989.

I don't know in the world of FMA, but in my hardfist world of the 80's, he was outstanding, and a super nice guy!!


----------

